# Replating finishes for early 30's



## Nick-theCut (Jan 26, 2013)

Well people, I wanted everyone 2 cents on this topic.  I found a great source for starters.  Here: http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/
Under Restorations>1935 Motorbike>The Parts
It states that fender braces, drop stand/&hardware, spokes are to be cadium plated.
Bars, stem, rims, crank, sprocket, & truss rods are chrome.

Is this consistent with your guys thinking?
What plating are nuts/bolts, headset hardware, and bottom bracket cups/headset cups?


----------



## Volksnspokes (Jan 27, 2013)

*Metal Finishes*



Nick-theCut said:


> Well people, I wanted everyone 2 cents on this topic.  I found a great source for starters.  Here: http://www.bicyclechronicles.com/
> Under Restorations>1935 Motorbike>The Parts
> It states that fender braces, drop stand/&hardware, spokes are to be cadium plated.
> Bars, stem, rims, crank, sprocket, & truss rods are chrome.
> ...




I think the nuts, bolts, screws, bb cups, kickstands should all be silver cad plated, and the headset parts are all chrome except for the lockrings which are cad too. i have seen some lower headset races that were black or raw steel also. 

Some of the really early bikes had nickel plating in place of chrome plating.


----------

